# HRBT They're bigger



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Incomming tide, light wind, small Storm lure, light spinning gear, HRBT lightline, all you want to 30 inches.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

you certainly are rippin up so far, nice fish.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Sure does look fun, wish the drive was shorter.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Shorter than Florida! Nice catches yourself - I think my destined meeting with the great Sunshine State is coming soon.

R


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

So, can you still keep 'em? When does the season end anyways?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks for the report Ric. Are there any other species out there bein caught.


----------

